# My snake got loose again.



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

This time I am not as worried because I know he'll turn up. The thing is an escape artist. I had like 15 pounds of weight on the lid for his cage. 24 inch snake moved it.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

I have locks on mine,may want to try that.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

But my snake has to hashis lighting on top of his cage.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

And so does all my reptiles,need to get creative...


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL, I just found him. In his cage. I think his was up in the light strip. LOL.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Should enclose the light with wire mesh so it does not get a burn.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes after I found out he was doing that I am divising a net to keep him out.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: open the tank and look inside next time


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i had a red tail boa that some how got out a couple time but only when i was away and

had to ask someone else to care for it while i was away. now that damn thing has a whole

fukn room to itself







it only bout a 9 foot snake but i ve had it for like 13 years

but just gave it to my siister not to long ago the guy she married mainly takes care of it


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I did open the tank and looked insie of the light but I couldn't see him.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Locks work great. I use one on my tank


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Buy a lock, dont let this happen again... Never know dude, next time he may show up dead, maybe a lock is worth it..


----------

